# Salmon Snagging Girl Falls into River



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I got this family on tape snagging salmon a few months ago. I thought i'd share:

[youtube]Zm-AS70d3KQ[/youtube]

This fall, don't forget to take your cells down to the river and make the call to the RAP hot line when you see snaggers. Who knows, you may receive a reward for doing so.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

That was halarious. Did you turn in the video to the DNR?


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

nice waste of 3 mins 21 secs of my life that ill never get back..

the fall wasent even entertaining


----------



## bcurtis (Apr 25, 2006)

What worries me is the person in the woods video taping....just plain weird! Definition of snagging, or the definition of voyeurism?


----------



## wingnut8525 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

bcurtis said:


> What worries me is the person in the woods video taping....just plain weird! Definition of snagging, or the definition of voyeurism?


He was gathering evidence. Great job!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Poach a deer or poach a salmon they're all there for the taking....screw the laws......


----------



## bcurtis (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahhh, my bad..."gathering evidence" gotcha. I must apologize then. They (in the video) look like some criminals there. Let me know when the case goes to court, then we can nominate the video taper for an award for "taking a bite out of crime". Probably tossed the salmon on the shore to rot, or did they take it home and counted it as 1/5th possession? I'm sure the skeleton crew of DNR C.O.'s just love the RAP phone calls, such as what this probably generated. Worry about yourself, I see no harm here as long as your licensed and don't exceed your daily limit. Gotta go sight in my cross bow, ttyl.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

bcurtis said:


> What worries me is the person in the woods video taping....just plain weird! Definition of snagging, or the definition of voyeurism?


+1 )


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

bcurtis said:


> Ahhh, my bad..."gathering evidence" gotcha. I must apologize then. They (in the video) look like some criminals there. Let me know when the case goes to court, then we can nominate the video taper for an award for "taking a bite out of crime". Probably tossed the salmon on the shore to rot, or did they take it home and counted it as 1/5th possession? I'm sure the skeleton crew of DNR C.O.'s just love the RAP phone calls, such as what this probably generated. Worry about yourself, I see no harm here as long as your licensed and don't exceed your daily limit. Gotta go sight in my cross bow, ttyl.


You may see no harm, but snagging is illegal. I may not call everytime I see people snagging, but I have called before. Snaggers in general are idiots who shouldn't be on the streams anyways. They not only snag salmon, but trout, bass, and steelhead or whatever gets in the way of their hook. Snaggers are the lowest form of "fisherman" on the river,and I do look down my nose at them.


BTW, the whole thing with taping them in the woods was a bit creepy.


----------



## Fly Water (Apr 6, 2009)

what a couple scum bag P.O.S .... I cant beleive what kind of LOSER has to resort to snagging..Get some self control , a bit of human decency and have some respect for our natrual resources..


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

The girl is Stel's girlfriend. He thought she was cheating on him, so he followed her with a handy cam. She wasn't hoeing around, worse, she's a salmon snagger.


----------



## Fly Water (Apr 6, 2009)

"She wasn't hoeing around, its Worse, She's a salmon snagger" .... 

LMAO thats AWSOME:lol: ...


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

quest32a said:


> Snaggers in general are idiots who shouldn't be on the streams anyways. They not only snag salmon, but *trout*, bass, and *steelhead* or whatever gets in the way of their hook. Snaggers are the lowest form of "fisherman" on the river


I completely agree. It just kills me to see a guy snag a small trout in the belly with a treble hook, pull it up sideways, rip if off the hook, and throw it back only to see it lay there dead at the bottom of the river.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

2PawsRiver said:


> The girl is Stel's girlfriend. He thought she was cheating on him, so he followed her with a handy cam. She wasn't hoeing around, worse, she's a salmon snagger.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:I JUST ABOUT FELL OUT OF MY CHAIR LAUGHING AT THAT ONE! I know a few guys who would find this one really funny.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Cwick925 said:


> nice waste of 3 mins 21 secs of my life that ill never get back..
> 
> the fall wasent even entertaining


And more wasted life-time with that response! 
"Poached Deer"?? Hmm...I've never tried that! I'll bet you need a very large pot of boiling water...eh Wally-Eye??


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

quote=Cwick925;2851262]nice waste of 3 mins 21 secs of my life that ill never get back..

the fall wasent even entertaining[/quote]



Im not pro-snagging, and I to hate seeing a trout snagged and left to die, but people need to mind their own business. When your driving 55mph on a road marked at 55mph and someone passes you, obviously going over the LEAGAL limit, do you write down their plate number and call the cops? No? Why not? Speed limits are in place to save lives. So by not calling it in, your are possibly taking someones life. No one ever thinks of the law that way. But we do always seem to worry about our salmon and other game to the point where we take pictures,videos,call the authorities, and get into fights over. In my opinion, whether we admit it or not, it has nothing to do with the law, it is the fact that we feel that every salmon snagged is one less that we have a chance to catch.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Ehh boy...

I have never really done much on you tube, but after watching that video there was a link to some people snagging paddlefish, it was absolutely ridiculous....


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Nope not even close. It's about one less salmon or trout that will have the opportunity to spawn..........but I suppose you can spin it the other way if that's what makes you feel good.....

Wonder why the phone number is called *Report a Poacher.....*


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

wally-eye said:


> Nope not even close. *It's about one less salmon or trout that will have the opportunity to spawn*..........but I suppose you can spin it the other way if that's what makes you feel good.....


Snagging is about one less salmon or trout that will have the opportunity to spawn? :lol:

What about all the egg goblins of this website, who glorify themselves with pictures & talk about all the use of 'salmon gut'?


----------

